# the parakeet is gone :(



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

well this morning i went to go uncover his cage and i noticied he wasnt in there so im like great, he escaped again. but i saw that the newspaper was up lifted. sure enough he was under there. a deep feeling usnk in my heart. the cute little birdie was gone  he was still warm but no sign of life. not sure what could have happened, we didnt change anything. we DID notice for the days we've had him, he's been eating and napping ALOT. yesterday he got lose ut of the cage. he must have squeezed through the cage holes. luckily i found him and he seemed ok. he was able to fly. ugh i feel bad  
he was a cute bird and a woman was going to pick him up today to bring him to a foster home for birds that lives out in Palmer, MA 


 what a way to start off my day!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh no! I'm sorry about your dear bird, something must of been wrong & it was his time to go. Is this a seperate room from the cat? Hopefully kitty didn't have anything to do with it


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm sorry, too. Hope it not kitty's fault, also.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

no the cat wasnt near the bird. it was quite funny though because the temporary cage for the bird was the cat carrier HAHA kitty didn't go near it. but when he got loose yesterday the cat must have been a part of it. i wasnt home when the bird escaped so he could have been stressed out from the cat.  i told the woman that was going to pick it up today and she said it was ok. the bird could have gotten sick from being exposed out in the wild and the stress added to it. she said im a wonderful person for giving the little bird 5 days of food and warmth and a good home. that made me feel better when she told me that. i was afraid she'd be like "you bird killer!"


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

awwww.....

Poor birdie. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor little one. Thank you for taking care of him.


----------

